# Accessible Elevators - Standby Power



## indyarchyguy (May 28, 2015)

After a search of Chapter 30 (2012 IBC) and ASME A17.1...standby power is required for elevators during power failure.  I have a local indicating that in a new building (II-B, 4-stories, A-2 on first floor, B on floors 2-4), requires an elevator to accommodate ambulance stretcher.  AND that this elevator MUST be put on a generator since it will serve the stretcher and designated the accessible car.  I am searching and searching and have yet to find where this is required.  Any help?  Thank you in advance for pointing me in the correct direction.


----------



## JBI (May 28, 2015)

Rather than hunt down an answer that may or may not present itself, have you asked the local AHJ to provide the Code Section from which the requirement comes?


----------



## indyarchyguy (May 28, 2015)

Yes....I explained they were required to cite the code.  His response was he wanted it and it needed to be provided.  (Sigh)......


----------



## JBI (May 28, 2015)

Rather than tell them what they are required to do (always causes bad feelings/defensive response), explain that you need to see the Code section so that you will know what direction to go (turns it around so they are helping you).

If that doesn't work you may need to go over his (belligerent) head.


----------



## JBI (May 28, 2015)

BT, try Chapter 10, Means of Egress,or Chapter 11, Accessibility, possibly Chapter 4, though not sure you qualify as 'high rise' I this case.


----------



## jdfruit (May 28, 2015)

The primary building code section for requiring standby power is 2702. From your project description, I don't see where in any requirement you are mandated standby power. Also a quick search in the Fire Code shows matching requirements aligned with building code 2702. You really need them to justify the standby requirement.


----------



## Francis Vineyard (May 28, 2015)

*1007.2.1 Elevators required.  *

In buildings where a required _accessible_ floor is four or more stories above or below a _level of exit discharge_, at least one required _accessible means of egress_ shall be an elevator complying with Section 1007.4.

*Exceptions: *

1. In buildings equipped throughout with an _automatic sprinkler system_ installed in accordance with Section 903.3.1.1 or 903.3.1.2, the elevator shall not be required on floors provided with a horizontal exit and located at or above the _levels of exit discharge._

2. In buildings equipped throughout with an _automatic sprinkler system_ installed in accordance with Section 903.3.1.1 or 903.3.1.2, the elevator shall not be required on floors provided with a _ramp_ conforming to the provisions of Section 1010.

*1007.4 Elevators. * 

In order to be considered part of an _accessible means of egress_, an elevator shall comply with the emergency operation and signaling device requirements of Section 2.27 of ASME A17.1. Standby power shall be provided in accordance with Chapter 27  and Section 3003.


----------



## mtlogcabin (May 28, 2015)

> four or more stories above or below a _level of exit discharge_


EXIT DISCHARGE, LEVEL OF. The story at the point at which an exit terminates and an exit discharge begins.

STORY. That portion of a building included between the upper surface of a floor and the upper surface of the floor or roof next above (also see “Basement,” “Building height,” “Grade plane” and “Mezzanine”). It is measured as the vertical distance from top to top of two successive tiers of beams or finished floor surfaces and, for the topmost story, from the top of the floor finish to the top of the ceiling joists or, where there is not a ceiling, to the top of the roof rafters.

In most cases that is a 5 story building


----------



## jdfruit (May 28, 2015)

MT just stated the main issue for why 1007.2 & 1007.4 are not applicable to the project described in the OP.


----------



## RLGA (May 28, 2015)

Section 3002.4 requires the ambulance stretcher, and its wording is different than that for accessible means of egress.  It states an elevator must accommodate an ambulance stretcher "in buildings four or more stories above, or four or more stories below, *grade plane*."  However, standby power is not required.


----------



## indyarchyguy (May 29, 2015)

JBI said:
			
		

> Rather than tell them what they are required to do (always causes bad feelings/defensive response), explain that you need to see the Code section so that you will know what direction to go (turns it around so they are helping you). If that doesn't work you may need to go over his (belligerent) head.


JBI, Thanks.  I am sorry but I was in a hurry in my response.  I did not tell them....I asked...and I used to be in charge of many of these guys here at one point.  I know how they take those types of responses from a personal level.  Always best to be respectful and work together.  Thanks for the input.


----------

